# gcc error

## databusx

Boas!

ja ha algum tempo sempre q faço -Du world e quando chega ao gcc 3.4.5 da sempre este erro :

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

make[1]: *** [configure-target-libstdc++-v3] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.5/work/build'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1361, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

erro na glibc :

checking for long double... yes

checking size of long double... configure: error: cannot compute sizeof (long double), 77

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2 failed.

!!! Function glibc_do_configure, Line 918, Exitcode 1

!!! failed to configure glibc

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status messa

make.conf :

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="session threads cli cgi mikmod gtk gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr svga gpm mmx ssl imap libwww sasl -apache2 spamassassin maildir mysql -ipv6 ipalias nls -milter apache dba ldap php5 multilib"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

ja tentei resoluçoes de outros post aqui do forum sem sucesso ex: emerge -e , use=multilib, upgrade gcc,revdep-rebuild,meter IA32 no kernel..et etc etc

alguem c + alguma ideia q me possa ajudar ?

Obrigado desde ja!

----------

## tvtoon

Isso está com cara de GCC não-configurado!

Você instalou uma nova versão do GCC ou está usando a da distro?

----------

## databusx

Agradeço desde ja a tua ajuda.

n veio de nenhuma distro, ja tenho este gentoo a rular a um ano sem probs, mas esta ultima x depois de um --sync seguido de um -Du world ele começou a dar estes probs no gcc e na glibc. o gcc-config -l mostra-me so 1 gcc q é o actual q uso 3.4.5.

Fica bem!

[/u]Post editado

onde digo q é 3.4.5, foi um engano meu. o meu gcc actual é o 3.4.4.[bug=][/bug]Last edited by databusx on Mon Apr 03, 2006 8:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MetalGod

tens o eselect compiler ?

senao tenta com o gcc-config selecionar o kernel correcto porque parece-me que isso e' problemas de paths

----------

## databusx

MetalGod,

gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

[5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

tenho ca o eselect , vou agora ler mais sobre isso. so te gostava de perguntar se achas q a escolha do gcc esta certa.

obrigado pela ajuda e desculpem la ser chato mas ando mm sem saber o q fazer e vejo o meu sistema sem ser updated ha umas semanas....isto deixa-me paranoico  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

sim essa escolha esta certa so resta saber se o eselect compiler (caso o tenhas instalado) esta configurado para o mesmo compilador.

----------

## databusx

sim o eselect-compiler tb aponta para o mm gcc.

depois de um sync o gcc agora a emergir é o 3.4.6 e todas as minhas esperanças foram em vao........o erro tb da no 3.4.6   :Neutral:   :Shocked: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Qual é o resultado de:

```
# gcc

# ls -l /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin

# ls -l /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin
```

Pode ser um erro com as binutils.

----------

## databusx

boas, vou postar aqui os resultados.

gcc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: no input files

 ls -l /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 54 Mar 29 15:01 addr2line -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/addr2line

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 47 Mar 29 15:01 ar -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/ar

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 47 Mar 29 15:01 as -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/as

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 52 Mar 29 15:01 c++filt -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/c++filt

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 50 Mar 29 15:01 gprof -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/gprof

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 47 Mar 29 15:01 ld -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/ld

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 47 Mar 29 15:01 nm -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/nm

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 52 Mar 29 15:01 objcopy -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/objcopy

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 52 Mar 29 15:01 objdump -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/objdump

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 51 Mar 29 15:01 ranlib -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/ranlib

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 52 Mar 29 15:01 readelf -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/readelf

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 49 Mar 29 15:01 size -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/size

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 52 Mar 29 15:01 strings -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/strings

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 50 Mar 29 15:01 strip -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.16.1/strip

ls -l /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 26 17:58 2.16.1

espero n me ter enganado em nada.

----------

## MetalGod

ja verificaste se no eselect compiler tens os dois (amd64 e x86) links para a mesma versao do compilador ?

----------

## databusx

metalgod :

eselect compiler list

Available compilers for CTARGET i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/x86-hardened

  [2]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/x86-hardenednopie

  [3]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/x86-hardenednopiessp

  [4]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/x86-hardenednossp

  [5]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/x86-vanilla

Available compilers for CTARGET x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

  [6]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/amd64-hardened

  [7]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/amd64-hardenednopie

  [8]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/amd64-hardenednopiessp

  [9]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/amd64-hardenednossp

  [10]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130/amd64-vanilla

  [11]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/default

  [12]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardened

  [13]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednopie

  [14]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednopiessp

  [15]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednossp

Activated profiles:

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu *     x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/default

----------

## MetalGod

parece que tens ai um problema... ja reparaste que nao aparece a entrada correspondende ao gcc 3.4.4 no profile x86 ? alguma vez mudaste do profile non-multilib para o multilib ? Mostra o emerge info.

----------

## databusx

metalgod aqui vai o emerge info.

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa apache audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cgi cli crypt ctype cups dba dri dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imagemagick imap imlib ip28 ipalias isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms ldap libwww lzw lzw-tiff mad maildir memlimit mhash mikmod mng mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl opengl pam pcre pdflib perl php php5 png posix pppd python qt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spamassassin spell spl ssl tcltk tcpd threads tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb xml xml2 xmms xpm xsl xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *databusx wrote:*   

> metalgod aqui vai o emerge info.
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)
> ```
> ...

 

 :Question: 

Parece que há aí algum problema. O compilador activo parece ser o gcc-3.3.5.

```
# gcc-config -l
```

De certeza que não está nenhum compilador seleccionado (*)?

----------

## databusx

bom ja andei para aqui a mexer e axo q so fiz asneira:

gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopiessp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

 [6] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

 [7] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [8] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [9] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [10] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

ja testei seleccionar o 3.3.5 e o 3.4.4 e ambos dao o mm erro.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Experimenta a executar:

```
# gcc-config 6
```

Que erro dá?

----------

## databusx

boas de novo!  :Smile: 

gcc-config 6

gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopiessp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

 [6] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *

 [7] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [8] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [9] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [10] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

e ao compilar o erro foi o mm:

configure: creating cache ./config.cache

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.5/work/build/gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.5/work/build/gcc/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include  -m32

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

make[1]: *** [configure-target-libstdc++-v3] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.5/work/build'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1302, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Depois de alterares o gcc para o 3.4.4 e antes de fazer o emerge do novo gcc, não te esqueceste de fazer o seguinte, pois não?

```
# env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

----------

## databusx

bom, eu so tenho feito o  source /etc/profile, testei agora tb fazendo o source /etc/profile/ e env-update e deu exactamente o mm erro. ja tenho lido aqui no forum do gentoo ppl c este prob e tiveram q reinstalar td de novo. eu tou a ver se evitava isso mas...se tiver de ser...sera....

agradeço desde ja a tua disponibilidade para me ajudar.

----------

## MetalGod

bem deves ter feito ai alguma asneira tenta seleccionar outra vez no eselect compiler... btw quantas vezes mudaste de profile e como ?

----------

## databusx

bom, n te sei responder a isso  :Sad:  . profiles axo q so mudei quando precisei de actualizar alguma cena q ja n me lembro como.

n sei se isto te diz o q pretendes :

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    49 Apr  3 10:21 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/

----------

